# Hilfe -Access mag sein Replace nciht merh



## metaltiffy (18. Apr 2008)

Ich habe ein Problem.
Ich versuche folgenden Befehl durch Java an eine Access-DB zu schicken
UPDATE TrainingTest "+ 
		"SET  TrainingTest.Text = Replace([Text], '''','' );

Gebe ich diesen in access ein funktioniert es, aber nicht von Java aus.
Ich rufe das in der Funktion auf.


```
public void correctAccessDaten(String befehl){
		try {
			conn.setAutoCommit(true);
			st = conn.createStatement();		
			st.executeUpdate(befehl);
			st.close();
		} catch (SQLException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}
```

Ein normales Select auf der Datenbank läuft aber nicht dieses Replace..

Fehlermeldung ist folgendes
java.sql.SQLException: [Microsoft][ODBC Microsoft Access Driver] Undefinierte Funktion 'Replace' in Ausdruck.
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.createSQLException(JdbcOdbc.java:6958)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.standardError(JdbcOdbc.java:7115)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.SQLExecDirect(JdbcOdbc.java:3111)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcStatement.execute(JdbcOdbcStatement.java:338)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcStatement.executeUpdate(JdbcOdbcStatement.java:288)
	at version_2.AccessConnection.correctAccessDaten(AccessConnection.java:66)
	at version_2.TrainThread.run(TrainThread.java:72)
	at org.eclipse.swt.custom.BusyIndicator.showWhile(BusyIndicator.java:67)
	at version_2.BTrainierenListenerSWT.widgetSelected(BTrainierenListenerSWT.java:41)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.TypedListener.handleEvent(TypedListener.java:227)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:66)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:938)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.runDeferredEvents(Display.java:3682)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.readAndDispatch(Display.java:3293)
	at version_2.GUI.open(GUI.java:70)
	at version_2.GUI.main(GUI.java:53)

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen..
Google schon den ganzen Tag rum...
Hilfe...


----------



## metaltiffy (18. Apr 2008)

Hat sich erledigt.
ODBC unterstützt das Replace nicht

also fang ich die Hochkommas halt in Java ab..


----------



## maki (18. Apr 2008)

Hochkommas???

Solltest unbedingt PreparedStatement verwenden, da hat man dieses (und andere) Problem gar nicht mehr.


----------

